# advice needed for unmarried partner visa for the uk



## cazzyb2 (Jul 7, 2012)

I am a uk born citizen and my partner is an australian. We met in feb 2010 while i was on a 2 year working holiday visa in australia. We worked together and our relationship started within 2 weeks and we have been together ever since. We went to thailand for a month in July 2010 then flew to the uk in august 2010 as my visa was up and he entered the uk on a 6 month tourist visa. He was over 30 therefore unable to get a working holiday visa. We then left the uk in nov with the intention of going to new zealand for 2 years as i could get a 2 year working holiday there. We had a month in thailand where we found out i was pregnant. Therefore our plans obviously changed. So we flew to Oz in Dec 2010 and stayed at his mums then both flew back to the uk in jan 2011 (him entering on a 6 month tourist visa again) as I had to go back to have the baby. He then flew back to Australia in feb 2011 to work for 4 monthes as he needed to earn money for our new family. \We had no choice but to have this time apart. He returned to the Uk (tourist visa again) at the end of June 2011 and our baby girl was born in August 2011. 
In all the time we spent in the uk we lived at my mums house. We could not rent our own place as we did not have a visa which entitled him to work or stay in the country for longer than 6 monthes, we could not afford to. We lived at my mums house rent free. I then got a 12 month tourist visa for australia (as I didnt need to work, am mum!) and we came here in dec 2011. We have rented a flat since jan 2012 from his uncle, we have a rental agreement etc but pay our rent in cash. The electricity bill is in my name but we pay it out of his bank. We also opened a joint 'savings' account in jan, our visas had not permitted us to do this before. After being here for the past 7 monthes we have decided that we would like to reside in the uk permanately due to family ties etc. We have plenty of evidence like cards, travel itinary, a BABY (who has dual citizenship), skype conversations, facebook, bank transfers, photos etc. 
Anyway, after much researching on the internet I am worried that we dont have enough, it seems so stupid as we are in a general relationship and love each other dearly but it seems proving this can be tough??? Anyway advice would be appreciated.....how tight are they on the '2 year akin to marriage evidence' - we have always been together (apart from 4 monthes when he HAD to work) but as we were not renting an apartment, and living at my mums, or on holiday in thailand, will this not be enough? We have a 11 month old baby, surely this is proof? How much money do we need to prove we can support ourselves? My sister will be a co-sponser, she has savings and a full time job. My mum will provide us accomadation free of charge for as long as we need. We have about 10,000 dollars in savings? Thanks in advance for your help! Am so frustrated with it all its sending my loopy!


----------



## uzi (May 10, 2012)

1) how tight are they on the '2 year akin to marriage evidence?
By reading the detail you should be fine. Just provide all the record, Photos, travel tickets,emails, skype records, joint bank account, birth certificate of the baby (Indeed a Big proof!!!)
2) How much money do we need to prove we can support ourselves? 
if you apply before 00:01 9th july, then you can show the co sponsor and you will need to show only £111 per week, employment can be a min of 3 months.
But if you are going after 9th july then you cant show a co-sponsor and you have to show £18,600 of earnings per anum, Savings will only be considered if you fall short of 18,600 mark and they consider savings at minimum of £16,000.

Accommodation is fine.......

I recon apply before 9th july you still have a day or two 

Regards


----------



## cazzyb2 (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks Uzi, thats really helps. We really do believe we have enough evidence so that makes me worry less about that side of things!!
regarding the money situation, is this definately coming into effect? there is no way we can apply in 2 days  unfortuneatly we have not completed the application and are still awaiting on signed forms from relatives etc etc.
there is no way that we would ever have 16,000 pounds, it is near on impossible considering we have been jumping countries for the past 2 years....I really dont understand how they make up these rules? seems so unfair that we are in a genuine relationaship, have a baby, love each other but it is going to be near on impossible to live in the uk!
would it be easier if we got married??? although we do not want to do this 'just' to make life easier, we want to get married but want a lovely memorible wedding not a rush in a registery office for immigration purposes!
thanks again, any more advice would be very much appreciated


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

cazzyb2 said:


> Thanks Uzi, thats really helps. We really do believe we have enough evidence so that makes me worry less about that side of things!!
> regarding the money situation, is this definately coming into effect? there is no way we can apply in 2 days  unfortuneatly we have not completed the application and are still awaiting on signed forms from relatives etc etc.
> there is no way that we would ever have 16,000 pounds, it is near on impossible considering we have been jumping countries for the past 2 years....I really dont understand how they make up these rules? seems so unfair that we are in a genuine relationaship, have a baby, love each other but it is going to be near on impossible to live in the uk!
> would it be easier if we got married??? although we do not want to do this 'just' to make life easier, we want to get married but want a lovely memorible wedding not a rush in a registery office for immigration purposes!
> thanks again, any more advice would be very much appreciated


If you apply after 9 July you will have to meet the new requirements. Getting married won't make any difference.

**Edited to add:

After 9 July co-sponsors will not be allowed.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Just a thought-you may be able to complete the online application, and pay, before 9 July-which would do two things:

1--the application will be in and dated pre-9 July. Meaning you wouldn't subject to the post-9 July rules.

2--because you have to chose a biometrics appointment date as part of the online application process, you can chose the farthest date out. Meaning you'd have that time between submitting/paying for the application, and gathering your documents. Very possible to get documents from the UK to AU via DHL  in a very short period of time, like three days. I think they guarantee that.

(Never, never, NEVER use Royal Mail, even the so-called expedited services, to get something from the UK to anywhere quickly. It's NOT reliable except that it's completely unreliable).


----------



## cazzyb2 (Jul 7, 2012)

thanks, sorry to go on but we are in mild panic mode now  are these requirements definately coming in??


----------



## cazzyb2 (Jul 7, 2012)

thanks anamaricaninscotland - i have just read this all to my partner and we have decided that we should probablly fill the application tomorrow. really very frustrating when you are genuine and just want to live in the same bloody country - we could easily live in australia but i really wanna be back home near friends and family  pain in butt!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

cazzyb2 said:


> thanks, sorry to go on but we are in mild panic mode now  are these requirements definately coming in??


Yes.

http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/newsarticles/2012/june/13-family-migration


----------



## cazzyb2 (Jul 7, 2012)

thanks nyclon - if we applied online and paid for the application tonight, would be then be exempt from these new laws???

Thanks in advance


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes, you would be. The key is to *pay for your application prior to 9th July *in order to be considered under the old rules through all visas leading to permanent settlement in the UK. The only complication in this is that some countries have different points at which you pay. Some allow you to pay immediately and then go ahead with biometrics etc; others don't take payment until all that is done. I'm not familiar with the process when applying from Australia (others here will be able to advise) but if you can pay immediately, then you can do it.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

cazzyb2 said:


> thanks nyclon - if we applied online and paid for the application tonight, would be then be exempt from these new laws???
> 
> Thanks in advance




If you apply, pay AND your application is successful you will fall under the pre-9 July rules for all further visas. Applying on line is just one step. You still need to schedule and attend a biometrics appointment and then send a hard copy of the application with all your supporting evidence within a certain amount of time which I think is 14 days after biometrics.


----------



## cazzyb2 (Jul 7, 2012)

thanks 2farapart, we are going to give it a go now! fingers crossed and will let you all know.....life shouldnt be this bloody hard! thanks again


----------



## cazzyb2 (Jul 7, 2012)

thanks also nyclon! fingers crossed we CAN PAY!!!!!


----------



## uzi (May 10, 2012)

Cazzyb2 Believe me or not this is your best shot and you wont regret it. So may hay while the sun is still shining as after 9th july its going down  
Talking about the money you can borrow pay from credit card but dont loose this chance....Apply Apply Apply !!!!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

As far as I know from reading other posts from AU, you can pay for your application online.

***Important!! Contact your credit card issuer NOW and warn them you are about to hit it and hit it hard! Otherwise the automatic fraud wall will stop your payment, and you do not want that!

Have two credit cards handy, in case one doesn't go through. (*advise both banks of the imminent hit)* UKBA doesn't give a fig who pays, as long as it is paid.

ETA: don't forget-make that biometric appointment as far out as you can so that you have time to get your other docs from the UK.

In AU, I think you have 30 days from the time you submit and pay, and you turn in your application and documents hard copies in person at the biometrics appointment. All instructions will be on the biometrics print-out.


----------



## cazzyb2 (Jul 7, 2012)

thanks again everyone, we have just submitted the application (we had already done it and saved it!) and PAID  so the ball is in motion. I really hope this makes things easier for us........1 more thing, what is the total figure that immigration want us to have (or have access to) we think we have enough, just unsure! Thanks again - will defo keep everyone posted!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

cazzyb2 said:


> thanks again everyone, we have just submitted the application (we had already done it and saved it!) and PAID  so the ball is in motion. I really hope this makes things easier for us........1 more thing, what is the total figure that immigration want us to have (or have access to) we think we have enough, just unsure! Thanks again - will defo keep everyone posted!


£111.45+£65 (rounded up) per week after housing and council tax. Big plus if you are going to be staying with family and will have no or low housing costs. 

The £111.45 is for the couple, the £65 for the child; important to know that accommodations rule once the baby is over a year is that the child then has it's own room. 

This is the financial rule that will follow you along through-out your migration path if it's granted now that you have applied and paid for your visa (welcome to the transitional arrangements group)

There are a couple of links you need to bookmark and check every April for increases to make sure you continue to meet that financial rule (scroll down on both pages to see the numbers, the second link shows the child amounts-yes it's on a disability page but that's the number they use, and it's easy to find and follow every April when the government updates the amounts):

Income Support - how to claim and how much you can get : Directgov - Money, tax and benefits

Benefit Rates for 2012-2013 in the UK from the DWP - Page 1


----------



## uzi (May 10, 2012)

The total figure is around 13,500 per anum. you can show min 3 months of payslips and 3 months of bank statements (but more is better recommended is 6 months).......

Best of luck....


----------



## cazzyb2 (Jul 7, 2012)

Well, we have got all our evidence together and off to Melbourne on Friday for his biometrics then will send it all to the Uk Border Agency in Sydney - been a hectic few weeks but we are happy with our 'folder' and feel we have provided everything that they require although can never be to sure! Fingers crossed  

One quick question  do we need to photocopy everything that we send? as in cards, bank statements, letters etc? The whole file?? If that is the case, my god we will be sending a hell of alot of paperwork!!!

Thanks guys


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes, do. Especially all the formal paperwork like statements, identity papers etc. We made copies of EVERYTHING for good measure. Yes, it was a lot of paper!


----------



## cazzyb2 (Jul 7, 2012)

thanks 2farapart  (not that it matters) but how much did this cost to send??? and the 'stamped addressed envelope back' how much do we do this for??? did you photo copy photos and cards to?

Silly questions i know!

thanks! so scared right now  even thought we know we are genuine!!!


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

cazzyb2 said:


> Well, we have got all our evidence together and off to Melbourne on Friday for his biometrics then will send it all to the Uk Border Agency in Sydney - been a hectic few weeks but we are happy with our 'folder' and feel we have provided everything that they require although can never be to sure! Fingers crossed
> 
> One quick question  do we need to photocopy everything that we send? as in cards, bank statements, letters etc? The whole file?? If that is the case, my god we will be sending a hell of alot of paperwork!!!
> 
> Thanks guys


We sent 10 lbs of information and evidence... They only sent me half pound of my stuff back.... They either kept most of it or threw some of it away....


----------



## liam85 (May 24, 2012)

Alot of people are saying photocopy everything, but in my case where 1 extra kilo will mean £60+ for postage I don't think I will.

I'm only going to photocopy what I need back, e.g. original certificates. The rest like bank statements and letters of support etc they can keep or throw away.


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

liam85 said:


> Alot of people are saying photocopy everything, but in my case where 1 extra kilo will mean £60+ for postage I don't think I will.
> 
> I'm only going to photocopy what I need back, e.g. original certificates. The rest like bank statements and letters of support etc they can keep or throw away.


That's all I did... Only photocopied originals


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

liam85 said:


> Alot of people are saying photocopy everything, but in my case where 1 extra kilo will mean £60+ for postage I don't think I will.
> 
> I'm only going to photocopy what I need back, e.g. original certificates. The rest like bank statements and letters of support etc they can keep or throw away.


That's really what is advised. We provided copies of EVERYTHING as a just-in-case, but the copies are only being provided so that UKBA don't keep an original of an essential document that you need returned.


----------



## cazzyb2 (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks for your help everyone, think we will just copy the things we want bank! as nice as it would be to receive everything eg cards etc its not the end of the world if we dont!

Anyone out there applied from Australia?? Just also wondering (cant find it on site) what is the best way to send the documents? Can we send it tracked by australia post? or does it have to be a courier service? and also do we have to send it on the day of biometrics?

Thanks again! The end is getting nearer!!!


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

So I received my visa back today and they sent everything back... They sent all the originals, supporting letters, post cards, pictures, emails, everything... I thought sure enough that they would have kept it all but they didn't ha, I'm kind of glad... I wonder if they just made copies themselves? Hmmmm who knows.... 

I'd still make copies of originals and things you'd like back any way just incase...


----------



## cazzyb2 (Jul 7, 2012)

Quick update! So went to Melbs, got biometrics done and had file all ready to go....he got handed check list at desk saying 'if any previous convictions, including traffic offences, you need police report'.....anyway, we totally miss read when applying and didn't think he would have to have one as it was only required if there was any 'unspent' offences BUT clearly we were wrong!

So applied for the police Cert that day, it can take 25 days to arrive  and we only have 28 days from day of biometrics to send paperwork so it's gonna be tight and we can only pray that it arrives in bloody time!!!


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

cazzyb2 said:


> Quick update! So went to Melbs, got biometrics done and had file all ready to go....he got handed check list at desk saying 'if any previous convictions, including traffic offences, you need police report'.....anyway, we totally miss read when applying and didn't think he would have to have one as it was only required if there was any 'unspent' offences BUT clearly we were wrong!
> 
> So applied for the police Cert that day, it can take 25 days to arrive  and we only have 28 days from day of biometrics to send paperwork so it's gonna be tight and we can only pray that it arrives in bloody time!!!


I think it *is* only required if there are any *unspent* offences? I forgot now, but I think that was pretty clearly stated on the application form, and the application form contained the word "unspent". Check that out, you maybe waiting for something you don't need.


----------



## cazzyb2 (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks for your reply, I have been reading but I'm so confused!!! Think my brain is just dead with all this visa stuff....anyone else shed any light on this? Would hate to be waiting if we don't need to be!!!!!


----------



## cazzyb2 (Jul 7, 2012)

We are still waiting for this dam police report  and our paperwork has to be in on Friday! So it's not looking good, we have emailed and tried to call but no reponse 

We are thinking that seeing as either way we will lose the money for the application that we will send in all the paperwork tomorrow anyway with a cover note explaining that we will forward it on ASAP as there has been a delay on it and just hope for the best that we get a good, decent kind case officer!!!

Anyone think they may still consider our application???

Also, if we did get approved then when do they normally start the visa from and how soon after that date must he enter???

Thanks for your help


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

cazzyb2 said:


> We are still waiting for this dam police report  and our paperwork has to be in on Friday! So it's not looking good, we have emailed and tried to call but no reponse
> 
> We are thinking that seeing as either way we will lose the money for the application that we will send in all the paperwork tomorrow anyway with a cover note explaining that we will forward it on ASAP as there has been a delay on it and just hope for the best that we get a good, decent kind case officer!!!
> 
> Anyone think they may still consider our application???


They only consider documents submitted in time. Not mailed in later. If you are very lucky, they will contact you and ask you to send in the missing document.



> Also, if we did get approved then when do they normally start the visa from and how soon after that date must he enter???


From the travel date you've given on application if it's within 3 months, or from the date of issue. You can enter UK at any time till 'valid until' date on it, but you should travel to UK sooner rather than later, as the leeway they give is normally only 3 months. Late arrival can affect your ability to apply for extension or renewal.


----------



## cazzyb2 (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks Joppa, that's what we thought but I suppose we just think we've got nothing to lose now so can just hope we are that lucky one!!!

Do you think it is wise to state we will forward it as soon as it arrives or would it better to say nothing and wait and see if they notice?? Obviously the latter they may see as us lying to them but god knows what would be better.....

Thanks again, your advice is priceless!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No harm in just putting in a note stating that the required document hasn't arrived in time to be included.


----------



## cazzyb2 (Jul 7, 2012)

Ok cool! have a good day Joppa! Thanks  will update as and when something happens...


----------

